# Eclipse Visual Editor keine Patterns und keine Anzeige



## Pingu (3. Jul 2007)

Hallo

Ich habe das Problem, dass bei meinem Eclipse der Visual Editor nicht funzt. Habe nun das ganze von einem Arbeitskollegen gezogen und trotzdem wird noch nichts dargestellt.

Hat dazu jemand ne Lösung?


----------



## Wildcard (3. Jul 2007)

Eclipse Version? VE Version? Java Version? Log Ausgabe?
Ausserdem falsches Forum...


----------



## Guest (4. Jul 2007)

Eclipse 3.2.0

org.eclipse.ve (1.1.0.1) "Visual Editor"
org.eclipse.ve.sdk (1.1.0.1) "Visual Editor SDK"
org.eclipse.ve.source (1.1.0.1) "Visual Editor Source"

java.version=1.5.0_09

Welchen Log willst du?


----------

